# Anyone heard from Harold_V lately?



## jason_recliner (May 25, 2015)

I am sure I am not the only one who has noticed the absence of posts from Harold for about a fortnight, which is slightly unusual behaviour from our dedicated and illustrious leader.
I believe a few people here know him personally. Is he well? On a holiday? Bought a motorcycle?


----------



## kurtak (May 25, 2015)

Interesting that you bring this up Jason --- I was just thinking & wondering about Harold yesterday

Kurt


----------



## butcher (May 25, 2015)

Harold was on the forum in the middle of last night, maybe he has just had nothing to say lately. Or just too busy riding the Harley Davidson?


----------



## galenrog (May 25, 2015)

If Harold is out riding a lot, I express extreme jealousy. Same if he is fishing, visiting grandchildren, traveling without a plan.....you get the idea. Enjoy!


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 25, 2015)

It might be tied with the Memorial Day weekend to. Despite our weather where I'm at there were still tons of bikers and traffic out. This pic is from yesterday off the news. We had dozens of funnels but this big one was about 15 minutes from me.


----------



## artart47 (May 25, 2015)

OOOOOOH...
storm chasing......
artart47


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 25, 2015)

artart47 said:


> OOOOOOH...
> storm chasing......
> artart47


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lou (May 25, 2015)

Yeah! Lucky; I don't mind storms. Gotta appreciate the awesome power of nature. We're a lucky planet--think of Venus! Or Mars. 

@acpeacemaker:

I think it's nice to live out west. At least you can see the stars.


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 25, 2015)

It most certainly is some neat stuff. I really like the dry climate. The air back home was so thick one of my youngest was having an asthma attack almost everyday. Not once here. 
The stars are really something. I can look at them for hours on end.  

Andrew


----------



## necromancer (May 26, 2015)

acpeacemaker said:


> It most certainly is some neat stuff. I really like the dry climate. The air back home was so thick one of my youngest was having an asthma attack almost everyday. Not once here.
> The stars are really something. I can look at them for hours on end.
> 
> Andrew




lucky, i can count every star in the sky here on my fingers & toes, more air plane lights then stars.

i would have to drive 5 or 6 hours north to have a really good view of the night sky


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 5, 2015)

Now I'm kinda curious. Last visitation shows a blank when I look at it. If you see this old friend, hope all's well.

Take care,
Andrew


----------



## Platdigger (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't like to think it, but, this forum would most likely go straight to you know were without Harold.
My bet is He is fine.


----------



## Platdigger (Jun 6, 2015)

Tell you what, if no one hears from him, I will make the drive over to knock on his door.
I mean I promised to pay him and his wife a visit, years ago anyway.
I know the town he lives near, if anyone has his address, please pm me your phone number and we can do it that way. 

I went through all of our pm's (Harold and I) but did not see were he sent me his address.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 6, 2015)

Harold is watching, he always uses private login so his last date doesn't show up. But I can tell you that he is alive and kicking, and if he doesn't post it must mean the forum is working fine without any fights right now.

If you want his address, send him a PM and ask for it.

Göran


----------



## nickvc (Jun 6, 2015)

I agree with Gorans view, Harold is watching but only intervenes if necessary or feels he has something to say, he's our big brother 8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 6, 2015)

That took a stone out of my heart.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 13, 2015)

Harold still visits on a daily basis. We just exchanged PMs to get a user who lost his password back on a couple of days ago.

Dave


----------



## maynman1751 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey Dave! Tell Harold to stop in and say Hi. We all miss him.


----------



## jason_recliner (Jun 15, 2015)

I am delighted to have heard from Harold though a personal message.
No doubt you will all be pleased to know that he confirmed that he is well, and watching. He just hasn't had much to say.

It's also heartening to see others express both concern and support. I know he appreciates it.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 16, 2015)

jason_recliner said:


> It's also heartening to see others express both concern and support. I know he appreciates it.


Indeed I do. 
Moderating is in very capable hands, and I've grown weary of the fight. I have a great deal left in my project yet to accomplish, so time spent here tends to come from my sleeping hours, although not always. At any rate, I feel I have little to offer readers, as my experience in refining included very little in the way of extracting values from escrap, which tends to be the main source of values for readers here. I also lack experience with the "work-around" processes. 

Some have complained about my moderating practices----proof positive that one can't please everyone. 

I check the board at least twice daily, barring a lack of time. I tend to matters that require my services, but have chosen to not post. If I find I have something of value to add, I most likely will, but I no longer read all of the posts, as I simply don't have the time. 

Thanks to those who have been supportive of my efforts. It means a great deal to me to know that some feel I made a difference. 

Harold


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 16, 2015)

Harold,

It is just nice to see you post and to know you are ok. Take a breather if you need to. Most everything has been quiet here lately as you know. But I don't feel you give yourself the credit you deserve. Your task is not and easy one and sometimes you need to step back and take a break. Just don't stay gone so long. 8)


----------



## MarcoP (Jun 16, 2015)

Harold_V said:


> It means a great deal to me to know that some feel I made a difference.


It's not a matter of feeling ... it's a matter of fact.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 16, 2015)

Harold.

We haven't always agreed and we haven't always seen eye to eye but that doesn't in any way detract from your experience in areas that the "modern crew" dealing with e-scrap can benefit from. Hope you're well, healthy and as feisty as ever mate.

Be well. Oh and enjoy it- because that's what life's for right?

Jon


----------



## kurtak (Jun 16, 2015)

Harold_V said:


> Thanks to those who have been supportive of my efforts. It means a great deal to me to know that some feel I made a difference.
> 
> Harold



First off - glad to here all is well :!: :!: :!: 

And you made a HUGE difference for me Harold --- I would not be doing what I now do concerning refining had it not been for all your help back when I first joined :!: :!: :!: 

Credit of course goes to many others that also helped me along the way but that does not change that your help was a BIG part of it all :!: :!: :!: 

Thank You :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## jeneje (Jun 16, 2015)

Harold, it sounds like you are saying you are becoming obsolete like an old piece of antiquated equipment. I agree that escrap has taken over the refining scene but, experience as you know is sometimes the best teacher. Experience is something you have plenty of. 

I know you have some other projects you are involved with and i wish you lots of enjoyment in those. 

Your friend,
Ken


----------



## Geo (Jun 16, 2015)

I agree with everyone else. Harold, you have so many followers here, you could start your own cult. A gold refining cult. :lol: I can't talk for everyone but I have read every thing you have posted from the day I joined. I really have taken to heart everything you have told me. You have helped shape my understanding of what I see when I do what I do. 

Glad to know your okay. As far as me personally, I will welcome what ever advice you are willing to give.


----------



## maynman1751 (Jun 17, 2015)

Harold, I too agree with the others' summation. Your input and over-site is still very relevant to the forum regardless of what is being processed. I know that you have 'paid your dues' and deserve to step back and do whatever you want. But *PLEASE* stop in on occasion to touch base with your appreciative friends. You have been a big part of the heart and soul of this great forum and your wisdom is sorely missed. ** Enjoy what you're doing and all the best to you. John.


----------

